# Steuerplatine für Nootbok Festplatte von Hitachi



## aro69 (23. April 2007)

Guten Abend Allerseits

Meine Festplatte vom Nootebok macht nur noch Click,Click und sonst nichts.
Nun wollte ich die Steuerplatine wechseln um an die Daten zu kommen jedoch finde ich keine. Hat einer eine Idee wo ich sowas bekommen könnte? Bitte nicht die Auktionsseiten angeben die habe ich unter beobachtung.
Hier nochmal die Daten der Festplatte vieleicht hat ja jemand sowas rumliegen.

HITACHI Hard Disk Drive
Model: DK23EA-40
CYL:16383  H:16  S:63

40GB, 4200rpm, Notebook Festplatte intern 2,5"

Andere Zeichen auf der Platte:
A/A0A2 C/A
HC495A8L9136

Die Nummer auf der Steuerplatine
*2P00CKP32M0682Z02100K*   SH320

Für Hilfe währe ich sehr dankbar, da ich die Daten dringend für die Schule brauche.


----------



## ppb (2. Mai 2007)

Falls Du jemanden findes solltest der so eine Steuerplatine hat... hast Du Glück... ansonsten helfen spezielle Firmen: 
http://www.rsedatenrettung.de/?id=MjA6MzQx
http://www.data-repairs.ch/  <-- Erst bei erfolgreicher Datenrettung muss bezahlt werden^^

Ist natürlich mit Kosten verbunden (ziehmlich teuer). Wenn es aber sehr wichtige Daten sind... Es gibt noch mehr solcher Firmen. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Mai 2007)

Evtl. schickt dir ja auch Hitachi eine Platine wenn du lieb fragst


----------



## AndreG (2. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Ich würde beim Hersteller anfragen vll. haben die noch ne Platte oder sogar nur die Platine. 

Sonst rate ich dir eine bei Ebay/Internet/Handel zu kaufen. 
Jedoch kann es auch sein, dass deine Platten (die Disks im inneren) vom Head getroffen wurden und die Daten an diesen Stellen weg sind. Da hilft dir nur eine Datenrettungsfirma. Wenn es sehr wichtige Daten sind, würde ich die gleich dahin geben sicher ist sicher.

Mfg Andre


----------



## aro69 (13. Mai 2007)

Datenrettungsfirmen sind unbezahlbar!!
Ebay und Co. finde ich auch nichts...
Hat keiner eine Idee


----------



## AndreG (13. Mai 2007)

Schon bei der Firma angefragt?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Mai 2007)

Das scheint keine Alternative zu sein.die Firmen sind ja alle böse und helfen ihren Kunden nicht XD

Ernsthaft mal... ich bin immer auf nette Unternehmen getroffen als ich mal Hilfe brauchte.Siemens etwa hat mir die Schaltpläne von deren Frontpanel geschickt damit ich meine Soundkarte da anschließen konnte weil der Stecker nicht passte.und von Creative gabs auch die Pin-Belegung, die nicht im manual stand um den Ausgang auf der Platine anzuschließen.Speedlink hat mir nen Satz Blanko-Tasten geschickt damit ich da lustige Bildchen drauf machen konnte (ich hab jetzt ne Any-Kay im Notebook-Design und ne Tux-Taste XD ) und Kodak erzählt mir bestimmt auch welche Schnittstelle die für ihre Displays in den Digicams nehmen.

Also trau dich und schreib ne Mail


----------



## aro69 (14. Mai 2007)

Trauen ist kein problem!
Jedoch mein problem in "Enlisch" zu erzählen. Das ist ein problem...
Eine Deutsche Supportseite habe ich für Hitachi nicht gefunden. Die Seite die ich gefunden habe fängt Deutsch an und hört Englisch auf.


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

ich sehs.nur ne englische Kontaktsite.naja.ich hab mir mal erlaubt für dich ne Mail zu schicken. Mal sehn ob und was Hitachi antwortet und ob mein Englisch vllt doch nicht so grauenhaft ist wie ich denke


----------



## ppb (15. Mai 2007)

aro69 hat gesagt.:


> Datenrettungsfirmen sind unbezahlbar!!
> Ebay und Co. finde ich auch nichts...
> Hat keiner eine Idee



Ops... Bei Firma nachfrag... Tja meine Idee war wol etwas weit hergeholt^^ War wol schon "spät" XD ... hehe... nichts für ungut.

Gruss PPB


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

Hitachi macht dicht.der Servicemitarbeiter ist mehr als unkooperativ.ich 2mal ne Mail mit der gleichen Aussage bekommen.
Und ich hab auch mal bei Ontrack nachgefragt.ne Diagnose der Platte kostet 90€ und für die Datenrettung wird nen Angebot gemacht (Dateilisten etc. je nach Aufwand) wobei die Preise bei 500€ anfangen.


----------



## aro69 (16. Mai 2007)

Ich habe einfach mein Problem in Deutsch geschrieben und habe diese Antwort bekommen:

vielen Dank, dass Sie das Hitachi GST Technical Support Center kontaktiert
haben.

Hitachi GST Festplatten koennen nicht von Endverbrauchern gewartet werden.
Aus diesem Grund liefern wir keinesfalls Ersatzteile oder
Reparaturanleitungen.
Infolgedessen wird Hitachi Global Storage Technologies Ihrem Anliegen keine
Unterstuetzung anbieten.

Fuer Festplatten, die von nicht autorisierten Personen oder Organisationen
geoeffnet oder gewartet wurden, erlischt die Garantie.
Hitachi GST empfiehlt oder billigt keine Unternehmungen dieser Art.

Sollten sich wichtige Daten auf Ihrer Festplatte befinden, empfehlen wir
Ihnen ein Datenrettungsunternehmen zu kontaktieren, beispielsweise Ontrack
(http://www.ontrack.com/hitachi).
Diese Firmen sind auf Datenrettung spezialisiert und haben entprechende
Labore unter Reinraumbedingungen und in der Regel verlieren Sie dadurch
nicht die Garantie Ihrer Festplatte.


Also hat sich das mit der Anfrage auch erledigt!


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2007)

Versuch mal die Platte extern zu betreiben, zb an einem PC. Stell sie dann Vertikal hin. Hatte so auch schon Glück und konnte noch Daten retten.


----------



## aro69 (16. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tip
war das erste was ich versucht habe. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2007)

Mh. scheinbar ist das mit dem Support nicht weit her. das ist praktisch die Übersetzung der Nachricht, die ich bei der ersten Anfrage bekommen hab.

Edit: Grad hab ich das hier bei heise.de gefunden... vllt auch nen Grund, dass es keine Platine gibt... wer weiß

Link


----------



## PC Heini (16. Mai 2007)

Und nicht nur das. Ich könnte mir denken, dass die Elektronik auf die Schreib - Leseköpfe einjustiert werden müsste.
Desshalb dürfte wohl nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma in frage kommen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2007)

Und die ist einfach nur teuer...

Du könntest mal versuchen die Festplatte an nen anderen PC anzuschließen... dann diesen zu booten und dann etwa mit Software von O&O deine Daten zu retten falls das möglich ist...

O&O


----------



## AndreG (17. Mai 2007)

Jede Steuerelektronik ist für jede Platte extra gebaut. Da die Abstände zu der Platte unterschiedlich sind, bzw. die Datendichte etc. 

Du kannst es nur an anderen PC's versuchen, oder hoffen das einer sone Platte bei Ebay oder co. reintut. Wenn nicht, geh zur Datenrettungsfirma und kauf dir anschließend nen Raid!! Oder tu alle wichtigen Daten auf ne DVD/RW oder USB-Stick.

MFG Andre


----------



## aro69 (17. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die Platte an mein Desktoprechner angeschlossen aber die Platte wird nicht erkannt. Ist es trotzdem möglich mit der O&O software drauf zu zugreifen
Woher bekomme ich diese software?
Jetzt ist man schon bischen klüger von geworden. Demnächt alles Archivieren!!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2007)

Die Software bekommst du von dem Link den ich oben angegeben hab... allerdings siehts finster aus wenn das Bios die Platte nicht erkennt...


----------

